# my new project!



## supper15fiets (Dec 16, 2008)

...i can't hold it any longer , i am so happy with this project and worked very hard for, and saved a lot of money and still saving a lot.
This going to be the first dayton super streamline overseas i think, this is going to be my ultimate project.
I am so in love with the lines of this bycle, but then again i love that whole period, whe have a lot of things in the house from the '30...
i will keep everybody updated with my project, first i have to finish my samsco project, but that is in the latest stage before painting, everything is originele for the rollfast/samsco.
My projects are taking longer because ebay , mail and the phone are my only option to buy parts
( for those who don't know , i live in the Netherlands ) , but i can say in all those years, i found the right people to deal with, and i want to say thank you to all of them 
here is a sneakpreview!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Ronald, the rear end looks bent, if you send it here I can send you a nice Firestone frame with a straight rear end:eek:
Scott


----------



## klunker (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Supper15fiets;

It is with great interest that I see you are in the Netherlands, I am hoping you can help me out!

Last October I was visiting Den Haag, and ended up buying a 1973 Gazelle mens citibike, I wanted a souvenir of my trip and love the Dutch bikes.  It has rod brakes, SA 3 speed, and stainless rims with drum brake hubs front and rear, and nice Nordsee dynamo lights.  I bought the bike in Wassenaar, and I had it boxed and I carried it back to Canada (Ottawa) with me on my commercial flight.  

Unfortunately, during the shipping the airlines somehow lost my bike, I finally got it 2 weeks later!  The bike survived, but the box was ripped, and I lost one small rod from the rod brakes system (the rod (approx 15 cm long) from the handlebar that goes down directly in front of the headset).

I will send or post a picture of what exactly I am missing, I was wondering if it would be possible for you to see if I can order the part from a shop there, I will pay all your costs etc?  I have looked here for over 1 year and been unable to find the piece I need here in Canada, even North America!. 

Let me know, thanks, if you would be willing to help, I can try and help you as well, thankyou.  I can then send you an email with pictures of the rod piece I am missing.

Stephen
"Better people thru bikes"

Klunker


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 16, 2008)

*SAMSCO - Pics*

Ronald,

I love the bikes you build.  Great taste for deco design.  Do you have pics of the SAMSCO you are building?  Here is a few pics of the one I just finished.  not sure if you saw it.

Regards,
Joe


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2008)

yeshoney said:


> Ronald,
> 
> I love the bikes you build.  Great taste for deco design.  Do you have pics of the SAMSCO you are building?  Here is a few pics of the one I just finished.  not sure if you saw it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam (Dec 17, 2008)

Will be a great looking bike.
How come I see these great grips always from the Netherlands?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1910-19...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Seems like you have the market cornered on celluloid grips!---sam


----------



## sam (Dec 17, 2008)

And I really like seeing frames in the bare---those huffman welds were some of the best to be seen.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2008)

toy cars and bicycles must go together well i collect them as well


----------

